# www.volkscoffee.co.uk



## PhilDaCoffeeGuy

Ok guys

Just follow the link and all shall be told

Nice one

http://www.volkscoffee.co.uk


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

Funny, I had a friend who wanted to do something similar for festivals, he never will though, just musings!

It looks awesome though. The picture of the latte art and the naked portafilters really scream quality to the coffee professionals like me. And also you are ethical, but not fairtrade, appealing to regular people, and its in a VW bus.

Love it. Well done Phil

Chris


----------



## ianb

I know several people who do the festival circuit with good-class coffee, and many seem to get a great deal of fun from it. And it certainly evens up the number of really awful coffee stalls you get at these places. Have you seen Colonel Grumpy's genuine Guatemalan coffee bus?

-IanB


----------



## Glenn

Sounds intriguing Ian

Do you have a web link or any contact that you could send to me?

I have a feeling I may have seen it if it is the one with a cafe and brightly coloured.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

I love the little marque. Great idea lol.


----------



## PhilDaCoffeeGuy

FREE COFFEE

Hope I don`t get in trouble for this.

If anyone ever bumps in to me out and about, mention who you are and this forum, and receive a gratis coffee of your choice.

The diary on my site usually tells you when/where I will be.

phil

http://www.volkscoffee.co.uk


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Hey, cool! So now we get a free coffee from Antony, and from you aswell! Awesome!


----------



## Glenn

Phil, are you out and about over the period leading up to xmas?

Hoping to bump into you sometime soon


----------



## adamfahn

Well I will ask for a free coffee!

Perhaps you could tell us a bit more about how you went about it without giving too much away! I like the idea. There are many mobile van type systems out there but yours does have an edge.


----------



## YouriV

Are you not trading anymore?


----------

